# Proper Thurl Placement



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, I know what the part of the body it is but what is the ideal placement on a Nubian in relation to hip bone and the backend of the goat? Silly question but I can just not seem to find anything through google and well apparently its something I need to work on a bit.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

From hooks (hips) to pins (the bones at the front of the tail) should be as level as you can get them without having to punch the doe down in a show stance...most nubians do not have swiss breed rumps. Now from thurl to thurl it should be flat, so many nubians are tents with the backbone raised. Which should only be seen right before and right after kidding. When you have a short rump or the wrong angle, it means there is less area of attachment for the udder. If you can strip your goats down to the skeleton, it will give you a very good idea of what is wrong structurally with your does. It is also why you do not really want to show or appraise just fresh does.


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

I had a couple that he said where too close to the pin bones which translates to being short rumped but in looking for my next breeding stock I am really not sure if its 1/3rds or where exactly you want them and I wasnt having much luck.


----------

